# 4 years of Digital



## BigGuy (11/12/14)

So i am almost 4 years of being analog free and am thinking of having a little celebration by having some sort of competition. But something different. GIVE ME SOME IDEAS FOLKS.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/14)

The competition need to involve menthol juice seeing that Halo Juices are on their way! Maybe the person who vapes the most menthol juice wins? 

Or whomever has the best looking REO door wins? 

But seriously maybe the most helpful ecigssa member... and being that you guys are specialists in Juice maybe the best juice related post! Or a bunch of helpful juice related posts put into a randomiser to pick a winner!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy (11/12/14)

@Rob Fisher menthol you would win hands down lol. oh yeah i have a just B menthol if you want it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher menthol you would win hands down lol. oh yeah i have a just B menthol if you want it.



I'll be testing it shortly!


----------



## capetocuba (11/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> So i am almost 4 years of being analog free and am thinking of having a little celebration by having some sort of competition. But something different. GIVE ME SOME IDEAS FOLKS.


I think you should just bow down in front of me and say you rock cos I am over 4 years

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BigGuy (11/12/14)

Would be keen to know who is the person that has vaped the longest on the forum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (11/12/14)

How about vape poems? Short 4-6 liners, and the best one wins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (11/12/14)

@free3dom that sounds like a kewl one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/12/14)

I'm not sure about comp ideas,
But congrats on a helluva achievement!

4 years!


----------



## Silver (12/12/14)

Yip 4 years is a great achievement @BigGuy
Congratulations

Perhaps for a competition to celebrate 4 years, members could give 4 words to describe their vaping journey on ECIGSSA
Then you guys select the winning entry that gets 4 juices of his/her choice 

4 words
To celebrate 4 years
To win 4 juices

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (12/12/14)

Wow, that is a huge milestone.....congrats @BigGuy


----------



## johan (12/12/14)

Congratulations @BigGuy !


----------



## Dubz (12/12/14)

Well done @BigGuy


----------



## VapeJedi (12/12/14)

Nicely done @BigGuy


----------



## BhavZ (12/12/14)

Well done @BigGuy! Awesome milestone there man


----------



## BigGuy (12/12/14)

Thanks for the congrats but i need some ideas for a competition please.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (12/12/14)

How about a photo collage of "your journey through vaping". 

Send through a collage of you vaping over time showing you and your gear as you upgraded and downgraded in the time you have been vaping


----------



## free3dom (12/12/14)

How about posting vape related pictures that highlight the number four in some way:
Four way cloud blowing,
Four juices,
Quad coils,
Sir Vape Juice No 4 ,
etc.






(It's not my coil, just an example)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (12/12/14)

In all seriousness do a random draw and give 4 members a bottle of juice each.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/12/14)

capetocuba said:


> In all seriousness do a random draw and give 4 members a bottle of juice each.


i like @capetocuba idea. but in addition do this
choose 4 names out of a hat.
send each a sample of juice
the one that closest can describe wins the bigger prize


----------



## Marzuq (12/12/14)

and a very well done on your 4 years stinkie free @BigGuy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gamma (12/12/14)

everyone picks a number between 1 and 1000000000
The number must contain a 4.

@BigGuy picks a random number between that range and the closest one to his number wins!

Or a random draw. Its always fun!

Congrats on the 4 years. Quite the achievement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

